# Samsung Releases 2014 Product Information, Part 2



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Last week we previewed Samsung’s 2014 Television offerings, featuring their newly designed Ultra High-Definition (UHD) Curved displays. This week, in Part Two of our Samsung series, we’ll highlight other Samsung home theater and audio products new to this year. One of the company’s big pushes during 2013 involved the launch of their SHAPE Wireless Audio-Multiroom System, offering a hub-based multi speaker system that can play music through wireless speakers placed throughout a home. Samsung says wireless connectivity and convenience is a continued focus for 2014.








This leads us to the release of the SHAPE M5 wireless speaker. Triangular in design (allowing for a flush fit in a corner), the M5 is the younger brother of the larger M7, measuring 13.5-inches Wide X 6.6 Deep X 4.4 High (5 lbs). The unit can be placed vertically on a flat surface or horizontally on its side with kickstand support. Samsung is tightlipped concerning this 15 Watt two-channel speaker’s specifications. Its primary purpose is convenience, allowing for uses to stream via Bluetooth and NFC pairing features. The M5 can also link to select Samsung soundbar products for multichannel surround sound. If you’re thinking this product category is strikingly similar to Sonos offerings, you are correct. Both the M5 and M7 speakers are direct competitors to Sonos products. The M5 will be available this Spring for 299 dollars.

Speaking of soundbars, Samsung has two new soundbar products for 2014. The Samsung HW-H750 is a 320W bar that Samsung says provides “the warmth and natural sound of analog with the latest digital audio technology,” which makes it easy to assume that the H750 features a vacuum tube design similar to their F750 released in 2013. The H750 can be paired with SHAPE products (including the M5 speaker) and will support 96k/24bit HD Audio. Samsung is also releasing the HW-H600, an ultra-slim “Sound Stand” that is designed to fit under televisions ranging from 32 to 60-inches (weighing no more than 77 pounds). The unit features 4.2 channel sound and Bluetooth connectivity for music streaming. The H750 is priced at $799 and will be available this Spring, while the HW-600 is $399 and is available this month.








Falling in line with portable speaker offerings, Samsung is releasing two tricked-out self contained units that harken back to the days of boom-boxes, with price tags that are fairly demanding. These new systems (MX-HS9000 and MX-HS8500) are part of the GIGA System lineup. They feature powerful amplification sections (3400 Watts and 2500 Watts, respectively) and robust 15-inch woofers on stereo speakers. Throw-in flashing and color changing lights emanating from the drivers, and these GIGA systems are instant dance party machines. Both units source material through available Bluetooth connections. The price points on these units ($1,499 and $1,299 respectively) are hefty. The HS-9000 and HS-8500 will be available this spring.

Last, but not least, Samsung has announced one new Blu-ray player model. The BD-H6500 is designed to link to SHAPE audio products, but also has UHD on the docket. The unit is capable of upscaling standard definition, high definition (HD), and Full HD material to UHD quality. It also performs bridge duties, allowing Samsung smartphone users to display images on a television. The BD-H6500 has an MSRP of $179 and will be available this spring.



_Image Credits: Samsung_


----------



## yluko (Dec 6, 2012)

I am all for expanding wireless speaker tech. This should have been done better 10 years ago at least. It's about time if you ask me. The triangular speakers will offer good dispersion across a room, great if your just wondering about the house/room doing whatever and don't have a designated sweet spot, and should minimize reflections.


----------

